
Examples of successful pitch decks for raising capital: Facebook, Airbnb, WeWork - logicallee
https://www.blog.angelmatch.io/what-are-some-examples-of-successful-pitch-decks-for-raising-money/
======
logicallee
I found this on Reddit (would have attributed it but it didn't fit in the
title, which I had to shorten.)

I thought it was really interesting! Have fun looking through these old decks.

